# $3.15 a gallon for regular!!!



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I do not know if any one has noticed that the price of gas jumped 30 cents this morning in the Cincinnati area. Hopefully, everyone has a full tank of gas to last a few days to see if the prices fall down some.


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

That's alright, I filled up a full tank this morning, drove about 100 yards and the fuel pump went out in my truck. Have to get it towed to the shop, $75 bill, the shop calls at lunch and tells me that the pump and labor will be about $1000, and that due to having a full tank, and they dont have anything to put it in to save it, I would lose "a few" gallons....We'll see how many a few is out of a 26 gallon tank. I told the joker that I could bring them a gas can if needed, but he declined. Figured I could save atleast another $10. I also asked if the bill would include the vaseline but the service manager just chuckled a little bit and said that it went up too due to having the word Petroleum in the ingredients it's not free anymore....smart arse

Guess it comes back to the buy big toys, have big bills lesson.....or wait, what was that lesson again, I just can't get it through my head.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I paid $2.77 here in Akron this morning.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

2.83 in west columbus this morning


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

$2.79 at Sawmill and Bethal about a hour ago my wife said.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

2.99 at Mason (King's Ilsland) now, Thursay evening


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Jumped from $2.88 this morning to $3.09 this afternoon  In Orrville-Wooster area,
this totally Stinks! WB


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

They have us over a barrel(parden the pun) they know it..they can and will charge us what they want..hopefully it comes down in the next couple of days after they pad there pension a little more.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Image if prices doubled? One little bump in the night on the Iran/Isreal "conflict" and we'll be thankful gas is available at all!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

unreal the way they raise the prices like they do. Then they come out with the best profits in years. hmmm something don't seen right.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

We are in the 3rd quarter of the year..soon after the end of the quarter they will come out and announce they had record profits yet again(they have more nerve than a bad tooth to announce this time after time) but yet they say they have no choice but to raise prices...yeah right no choice..they must think we had our heads buried in the sand all these times the last year or so they come on TV with a crooked smile and say we cleaned up again last quarter.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

$2.89 at the citgo, shell, and bp in brookpark..
Maybe timie to fill up.


----------



## Weekender#1 (Mar 25, 2006)

$2.69 in Findlay at the new Wal Mart, they have started a small gas near the 224 & I 75 interchange so if you are going by stop and fill up


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I got some for $2.75 last night. I was so excited for such a great deal that I felt like spraying it all around.

I really better savor that memory. Who knows if I will ever get there again.

I was up in Canada a couple of weeks ago and was fortunate enough to not have to fill the vehicle there but did have to buy gas for the outboard. We were paying $1.26/liter in Canadian dollars. That is $4.76/gallon in Canadian dollars. I am not real sure on the exchange rate at the time but it probably still totaled around $4.25+/gallon in US money. So chew on that one for a while and perhaps it will help you feel better about what we pay.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

ya ,i am so happy i feel like taking a bath in it. anybody got a light?


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

freyedknot said:


> ya ,i am so happy i feel like taking a bath in it. anybody got a light?


 You gotta be careful doing that. They say it is not good for your skin.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

it wa 2.99 at a BP and less than a mile down the road it was 2.79


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I paid $2.69 this afternoon in Orrville, I guess I was lucky.WB


----------



## Fish4Food (Mar 20, 2006)

a year ago, who would have said they were lucky to find gas at $2.69 a gallon?


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

You got that right, paying these prices make me ill  WB


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I paid 2.67 last night.


----------

